# Seasons Greetings!!



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2009)

to everyone on the forum!!


----------



## Isa (Dec 21, 2009)

It isss the mostttt wonderfullll time offf theee yeaarrrrr  I love this song!
Thank you Yvonne  
Merry X-mas to everyoneeee


----------



## sammi (Dec 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!! I hope everyone has a good one =]


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 21, 2009)

*//-Merry Christmas-//*
To all on TFOand especially thoes little BIG tortoises & turtles xx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 21, 2009)

We've definitely got the good cheer vibe going on at our house. All of the kids are at home and I can hear them screaming as they play tickle torture upstairs. Glad I am in the basement.

Happy holidays, TFO!


----------



## zgoldsmith23 (Dec 21, 2009)

Everyone have a happy Holiday and, for all those traveling, be careful! I hope Santa brings everybody what they want!! 

Happy Holidays from Doc and I!!!!!


----------



## galvinkaos (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Holidays to everyone. I unfortunately am feeling rather scrooge like this year. I have been sick for a week and I have some unworthy kids this year. But I am trying 

Dawna


----------



## Stazz (Dec 21, 2009)

MEEEEEERRRRY CHRISTMAS my forum friendies !!!!!!!!!!! What a cute reindeer guy Yvonne hehehe. Love it ! Very Christmassy  I hope you all have a fantastic day with your families, and an even better NYE and 2010


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2009)

Three more days until Christmas!

Happy Hannakah and Quansa, too!!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2009)

Bah Humbug, (J/K)


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Bah Humbug, (J/K)



I'm usually bah, humbug too, but I've gotten into watching all the Christmas movies on cable and its turned me around.....that and the fact that I was finished with my Christmas shopping before Thanksgiving! 

This is a test for me to see if the link works like I hope it does:

http://www.petcentric.com/Fun-Games...DCMP=BAC-PETC-T8-Yahoo-Carols&HQS=728-dog-exp

If so, click on "preview"

Oh heck! It didn't work like I had hoped. I used the picture of Babybsober's little sulcata, and placed him so the mouth was singing Jingle bells. Oh well, you all can put your own pictures there and see how cute it is.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 22, 2009)

I just made sugar cookies... Going to frost them! I'm so in the mood  Except for having to help watch my sisters one year old baby... Now that is a handful! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to date made persimmon cookies and bread, David's cookies, chocolate and peanutbutter fudge, about a 1000 sugar cookies, thumbprint cookies, and more. Sugar party at my house, woot woot


----------



## sammi (Dec 22, 2009)

Persimmon cookies?!?! And persimmon bread!?!?!? OMG You have to give me your recipe! Please?


----------



## Shelly (Dec 23, 2009)

God Bless us, everyone!


----------



## terryo (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone....hope you all are safe, healthy and happy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2009)

After today, there's only one more day!!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

Help me choose. No, really.






or






I think I look fat in the first one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2009)

What beautiful children! The second picture wins hands down!

Just out of curiosity...with your good sense of humor, why are you the only one in the second picture making a face?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

I didn't get the memo!

I was busy stressing everyone out, firing orders as I framed up the shot and ran to sit down! It cracks me up that I didn't hear them say, "Face game!"


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2009)

I asked, "Why are you the only one in the second photo MAKING a face?"


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

Hooboy, so you did. Can you tell I've been working on our family Christmas letter for about 8 hours today? After the workout with my daughter, two loads of laundry, one batch of fudge, one Taco bath with warm washcloth service, the dreaded dusting of the house, one sweet potato casserole for tomorrow, one grocery store trip and the "fun" of taking our family photo?

Sorry! I think my eyes are permanently crossed tonight! Those darn kids are running me ragged again...


----------



## dmmj (Dec 23, 2009)

Second one without a doubt, I love everyone's faces and poses in it.


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Eve Everybody​
I bet you all have a busy day setting the table, cooking some foods ETC.. I know my mum does​


----------



## Isa (Dec 24, 2009)

Both pictures are beautiful Stephanie, you have a beautiful family, you must be very proud


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 24, 2009)

Great Pics-- love the graphics!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all get what you want, I got (yes youve guessed it)another 2 torts from my friends at work fidget and midget i will post photos as soon as they have settled in..Have a brilliant Christmas love to you all youve been of great help to everyone and gave us some important information and critics on how to best look after our torts..thankyou to everyone.xxxxx


----------



## terryo (Dec 24, 2009)

Stephanie what a beautiful family you have. Your kids are absolutely georgous. Isn't it great having everyone home? I am dreading the day when mine goes back to college. It's hectic here.....but so much fun now.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Dec 24, 2009)

Usually Christmas season keeps me with leaky eyes. My family is spread all over the country. I have my daughter's family down here, but my sons are in VT. I hadn't seen my sister who lives in CA for 28 years, but got to see her this summer. And saw my brother who lives in Alaska, last year who I hadn't seen for 32 years, and I saw most of the rest of my family this summer. So, the leaky eyes aren't so bad this year. I am looking forward to going to watch my grandkids open presents tomorrow.
Merry Christmas to everyone
Patsy


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

bikerchicspain said:


> another 2 torts from my friends at work fidget and midget i will post photos as soon as they have settled in..



Fidget and Midget; what great names!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 25, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE ! (Yelled with love)
from me and a few of Santas new helpers


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 25, 2009)

OMG, Robyn, that is adorable!

Did those hats have velcro straps? And did your torties mind those straps? I have a velcro strap to wrap around Taco next summer so she can wander around the yard and not get lost among the foliage.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 25, 2009)

Dobuu doray dobuu doray welcome welcome Christmas day! ^_^


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Great family pictures and great Christmas torts Robyn! I know I am not on here as mcuch as I used to be, but I wish everyone a really great holiday! I always enjoy spending time at TFO!


----------



## Isa (Dec 25, 2009)

Robyn, what a cute picture!!!! I love it


----------

